

NYTimes builds bot to predict social media influence of posts - thecalvinchan
http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/08/the-new-york-times-built-a-slack-bot-to-help-decide-which-stories-to-post-to-social-media/

======
dk8996
This is really interesting and relevant to what my startup is doing. For each
brand page, we build a optimized forward-looking schedule that tells you when
to post and what type of content. Maybe we should build a slack bot :)

[http://www.meetcortex.com/](http://www.meetcortex.com/)

